# Rare Earth magnets



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I make a lot of refrigerator magnets and usually pay around $2 each for 3/4" magnets with a 5.8# pull. I stumbled on this site called Applied Magnetics http://www.magnet4less.com/ and they are half price and 10# pull. I use ring magnets but they have all kinds that would be very useful in woodworking. So if you need GOOD STRONG magnets, check out this site first. I think you'll like it!!

....................Jim


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Good tip Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Jim,*

I get my magnets from *this place, MagCraft* and am very happy with them… seemed like their prices were very good to me. 
(I have not compared prices to your source… but I will)

They have super packaging… and they are STRONG!!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Joe, that is where I got mine too with those nice plastic tubes I use for dust. But, 6 of them are 12.95 there and this place has them for .99 each so I can get 12 for less than$12 They are also 5.8# and these new ones I ordered are 10#. They might pull my little refrigerator over Tee Hee!!

When I was using those from mag Craft, I had 2 of them sitting on the bench about 3" apart and they attracted each other and flew together and one broke in 2 pieces. They are very brittle. That is why Mag Craft packs them in those tubes with the plastic washers in between

Check them out the next time you need magnets!!..........................Jim


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info Jim. There are a lot of choices on that site.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Jim. This will go in my file.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I love that place. Addicting.
I believe they hit you up with a $5 charge if you order less than $20 - so the lesson is to buy more 

Steve


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I get mine on e bay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20PC-3mm-x-2mm-Super-Strong-Cylinder-Disc-Round-Rare-Earth-Neodymium-Magnets-N35-/290913768685?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bbcfd4ed


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks a1Jim

Magnets are on the way!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Jim. Do these magnets ever play havoc with watches or electronic items?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Mike I don't know about watches but I sure would not get them close to your hard drive.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Jim,

Very GOOD!

I will buy from them NEXT time… for sure…

Thank you very much!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I hope this saves you all some money..
Steve, I changed my order form 20 to 24 to avoid the up charge.

Mike, you are like a straight man to a comedian. I just got the following precaution with my order acknowledgement on line. It answers a lot of questions:

Important Magnet Safety Warning!

Disclaimer: Applied Magnets neither assumes nor accepts any liability for damages resulting from the handling or use of magnets. With your purchase, the buyer confirms that you have read and understood the following warnings, the buyer agrees that he/she is responsible for all damages and injuries caused by the magnets, which include personal injuries , property damages and magnet damages. The buyer must agree with the terms before purchase. Pull forces we provided is estimates only, we are not responsible for any inaccuracy of magnet pull force. Please test the pull force before any usage.

Neodymium magnets we sell are very strong. Handling them with care is necessary to prevent personal injuries, property damages and magnet damages.

Neodymium magnets are brittle; they can be broken or can splinter in a collision. One should wear gloves and protective glasses when handling these magnets, because splinters and/or spacers could disengage and fly from the magnets. Normal Neodymium magnets will lose their magnetic properties if heated above 175 degrees F (80 degrees C). Higher temperature rare earth neodymium magnets are available in our store.
The strong magnetic fields of neodymium magnets can damage items such as television, computer monitors, credit cards, bank cards, computers, diskettes and other data carriers, video tapes, mechanical watches, hearing aids, loud speakers and VCRs. Pace-makers may be damaged or switch to "Test Mode" in the presence of a strong magnetic force, if a pace-maker is in use, keep a minimum of 3 feet distance. You should avoid having constant contact with magnets of any size and keep a distance of at least 3 feet to large magnets. Children should not be allowed to handle neodymium magnets as they can be dangerous. Small magnets pose a choking hazard and should never be swallowed or inserted into any part of the body. Under no circumstances should you try to cut, saw or drill the Neodymium magnets! Not only would the magnet break, but the resulting dust from the magnet is very flammable. Neodymium magnets should never be burned, as burning them will create toxic fumes.
Ferrofluid MSDS Information:
COMPONENTS
Magnetite: 3-15 % by volume
Oil Soluble Dispersant: 6-30 % by volume
Carrier Liquid: 55-91 % by volume
CHEMICAL AND PHYSICAL PROPERTIES
Boiling Point (°F): 401-491
Specific Gravity: 0.92 to 1.47
Vapor Pressure (mm Hg.): 1 at 100°F
Percent Volatile by Volume: 55-91 %
Vapor Density (AIR = 1): 6.4
Solubility in Water: Negligible
Evaporation Rate at: less than 0.1
Appearance and Odor: Black liquid, Mild odor
FIRE AND EXPLOSION HAZARD AREA
Flash Point (°F): 160°
Method: TCC
Flammable Limits: uel: 0.6 lel : 7.0 at 77°F
Extinguishing Media: Co2, Foam, dry chemical, water spray.
Special Fire Fighting Procedure: Avoid smoke inhalation. Water spray may cause frothing.
Unusual Fire and Explosion Hazard: None
HEALTH HAZARD AREA
Threshold Limit Value: 5mg/m3 for oil mist in air (OSHA Regulations 29 CFR 1910-1000)
Effects of Overexposure: No experience with overexposure.
Prolonged or repeated contact with skin or eye contact may cause irritation.
Inhalation of mist or vapor at high temperature may irritate respiratory passages.

Emergency and First Aid Procedures:
Skin Contact: Wash with soap and water.
Eyes: Flush with water and consult a physician for treatment.
Inhalation of Smoke or Mist: Move to fresh air and refer to physician for treatment.
Ingestion: The material has minimal toxicity, but fluid aspirated into the lungs during ingestion could cause severe pulmonary injury.
You should not induce vomiting and should seek medical attention if the material is ingested.
Gloves should be worn while working with these ferrofluids. Please refer to MSDS sheet for health and safety information. THIS ITEM SHOULD NOT BE RE-SHIPPED BY END USER


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

A big danger with strong magnets is small children swallowing them. If they are swallowed separately, they could pinch an intestine.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Jack, if a little kid swallows one of thes3 3/4" magnets, he may stick to the refrigerator when he walks by!!

I only sell them mounted in a piece of wood with a screw so little kids never get their hands on a single magnet. That safety list is something I never got from any other supplier…............Jim


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I buy on E-bay, and find it funny when they stick to the postbox and almost will net let go.
Thinking it might give some trouble on the post sorting machines when the packs stick like glue, when touching metal. Even in the post car.
Smiles my friend,
Mads


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Jim what thickness are the magnets you're using? Amazon has some pretty good prices too, but similar to that if I recall.

Also, consider the cup magnets if they work for your application. The metal cup focuses the magnetic field to the front and you can get more pull force out of a smaller magnet. Their 5/8" cup magnets for example have an 18# pull, but they won't pull other magnets from as far away to shatter. The 3/4" cup magnets have a 26# pull but cost a little more.


----------



## atombomb (Apr 10, 2013)

You can get some pretty powerful magnets out of old mechanical hard drives. I've got 15 or 20 in my office right now. Unfortunately it's only 1 per drive, but you also get one or more really flat mirrors out of the deal (shaped like a donut, hole and all). I put one on the side of my bench this weekend to hold a hammer.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

I have used K&K before. Good service and big selection, there prices are pretty good as well.

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=DC1-N52


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Mads, when they get so strong, maybe they will put a limit on the quantity they can ship or the postman will not be able to pull them loose from his cart!!

Tim, I have some cup magnets that came with a mating washer. These ring magnets were simpler for me to use. I use the 3/4" x1/8". I start with a counter-bore that size in a piece of wood and then I mount that on a # 6 wood screw in the lathe and turn the refrigerator magnets. Then I put a magnet in the bottom and fasten it with brass wood screw. I bought about 1000 of those screws at a garage sale from a guy that worked for Walter Hagen golf clubs

Atombomb. Thanks for the info.They sound like great magnets if the will hold a hammer. I have a friend at a computer recycling place. I pay him a visit to see if they reclaim any. Some times I could use a strong one for a project and I may be able to get a few of them!! Are the magnets shaped like a donut with a hole in the center??

Chris, I have used K&JMagnetics before too. They wrap them in bubble wrap and I did not get the nice plastic tubes I get from Magcraft. They are a little cheaper than Magcraft. I'm waiting to see how these new magnes compare in strength. Magcraft claims a 5.8# pull and they are pretty good for what I make. these new ones claim to be 10#. The little old ladies may not be able to dislodge one from the display!!!


----------



## atombomb (Apr 10, 2013)

Jim, the mirrors are shaped like a donut. The magnet(s) (some drives actually have 2) are crescent shaped. I just pulled one apart so you can see the innards.



The mirror is in the center, the magnets are on the right. You can separate them from the metal backing with a good whack, but I find they're less strong that way. Also, with the metal mount in place there is very little magnetic force on the back side, which can be nice.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

They must comprise the field of the drive motor. I never knew they had such strong magnets inside. I will definitely get some of them!! Just think of how many are in landfills!!
Thanks, Jim


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

They must do a hell of a packaging job to stick one of these in the mail….

1300 Lbs of pull force…

http://www.magnet4less.com/product_info.php?cPath=5&products_id=953


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

WOW. They must pack it in anti magnetic material!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I had a customer complain of very unusual and almost impossible issues with his 2004 Chevy Malibu. Upon reading the raw data from the scanner I decided to look for some damaged wires near a large dent in the front of the car. To my surprise I found 38 business card magnets attached to the body of the car. Removing them repaired all but one of his issues, a magnet business card was jambed in the cigar lighter. Seems his 4 year old found his stash and played with them…....... ROFL


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

The magnets on the car must have interfered with the computer or some electronic device!

But remember they sell magnets to purify your fuel and magnetic bracelets to cure ailments.
What a handy little item if used properly!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

A very easy way of screwing up Credit Cards…
... a nice way of making an old one useless per it's magnetic strip… anyway…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Guys, I just received my package of new 3/4" magnets from Applied Magnets. They are considerably stronger than the ones from Magcraft or K&J Magnetics. I could tell as soon as I tried to peel one from the pack. That little white space pulled from between 2 of them and I'll have to use a knife to separate them. I cannot get them apart by hand. I'm satisfied with these and they were half price of what I've been paying for them.

I looked at another blog on magnets and saw someone using them to hold a light on the band saw and I will definitely try that with these!!

Jim


----------

